# New Book on RPW



## ADKing (Jun 15, 2007)

I just came across this today and thought I would share. I have met the author and I look forward to getting to see it first-hand. _The Regulative Principle of Worship Explained and Applied
by Daniel Ritchie_
http://www.covenanterbooks.com/cgi-bin/books.cgi?id=958


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2007)

Adam -- I have read the book and it is pretty good overall, although I disagree with Ritchie in a few areas. 

See also this thread.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 15, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Adam -- I have read the book and it is pretty good overall, although I disagree with Ritchie in a few areas.
> 
> See also this thread.



Hmmm...I guess I completely missed that thread, sorry. Are you prepared to _give_ a more thorough review after having read it??


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr. Ritchie gets about a page of review in "The Regulative Principle of Worship:Sixty Years in Reformed Literature Part Two (2000–2007)" which runs 61 pages in the forthcoming 2007 volume of _The Confessional Presbyterian _journal. That is almost as long as part one that covered 1946-1999! We also squeezed in a notice of the new book by Doug Comin, _Worship: From Genesis to Revelation: A Vindication of the Regulative Principle as the Unifying Standard of Corporate Worship in both the Old and New Testaments, Proved by a Survey of the Canonical Scriptures_ (Lulu.com: Douglas W. Comin, 2007) which according to Dr. Smith, with "over 600 pages, this volume demonstrates, from every book of the Bible, the truth of the regulative principle." The Ritchie book is large also and not a bad book at all, but it is a freshman effort and according to Dr. Smith again "lacks a certain gravitas." But I don't think anyone would be wasting their money by getting either or both works.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2007)

ADKing said:


> Hmmm...I guess I completely missed that thread, sorry. Are you prepared to _give_ a more thorough review after having read it??



For what it's worth, I can offer some notes on the book which come from my reading:

Table of Contents

Chapter 1 - Differences Between Protestants

* Ritchie contrasts the Lutheran/Anglican normative principle of worship with the Reformed regulative principle of worship

Chapter 2 - Biblical basis for the regulative principle

* Ritchie demonstrates from the Old and New Testament the Biblical basis for the regulative principle of worship

Chapter 3 - Objections to the regulative principle

* Ritchie addresses the argument that the 'all of life is worship'; responds to John Frame; responds to the criticism that some doctrines like baptism and the Christian Sabbath are not explicitly stated; affirms that the regulative principle of worship applies not just to public worship but to private and family worship too

Chapter 4 - The Circumstances of worship

* Ritchie discusses what is meant by 'circumstances of worship'; discusses vestments (contra), female preachers (contra), headcoverings for women (argues contra headcoverings per Greg Price)

Chapter 5 - Worship is to be given to God alone

* Ritchie affirms the importance of worship offered to God through Jesus Christ the Mediator (contra Romanism)

Chapter 6 - Image worship

* Ritchie affirms the second commandment prohibition against images of Christ

Chapter 7 - Biblical prayer

* Ritchie discusses the nature of true prayer; argues against liturgies (allowing in some occasions for the use of written prayers that are not imposed); affirms that public prayer should be restricted to the minister alone

Chapter 8 - Reading, Preaching and Hearing of the word

* Ritchie affirms the importance of Bible-centered worship; affirms WLC 156 (the word is not to be read by all publically); affirms the importance of diligent Bible study, and meditation upon the word; affirms the necessity of expository preaching and conscionable hearing of the word

Chapter 9 - Exclusive psalmody

* Ritchie affirms that the Westminster Standards teach exclusive psalmody and that exclusive psalmody is derived from the regulative principle of worship; discusses the development of psalmody in the Old Testament; considers the existence of songs in the Bible outside the psalter; examines psalmody in the New Testament; responds to arguments against exclusive psalmody: 1) the analogy of prayer, 2) the psalms 'do not include the name of Jesus,' 3) the imprecatory psalms, 4) problems with metrical versions of the psalms, 5) the sufficiency and doctrinal integrity of the psalter; affirms the virtues of the Psalter

Chapter 10 - Instrumental music

* Ritchie affirms that the Westminster Confession teaches that instrumental music is not a lawful part of Christian worship, and that is regulated, not circumstantial; that instrumental music is part of the ceremonial worship which was abolished; considers musical instruments in the Psalms and the Book of Revelation

Chapter 11 - The Sacraments

* Ritchie affirms that Christ has instituted two sacraments; they are to be administered by gospel ministers only (affirming that 'the Baptism of the various sects, who do not have teaching elders, as also being invalid'); affirms that the New Testament sacraments replace the Old Testament ordinances of circumcision and the Passover

Chapter 12 - The Subjects of Baptism

* Ritchie affirms the doctrine of paedo-baptism

Chapter 13 - The Mode of Baptism

* Ritchie affirms that immersion is not necessary but rather pouring or sprinkling is the Biblical norm

Chapter 14 - The Lord's Supper

* Ritchie affirms that real wine should be used in the Lord's Supper and seems to lean towards weekly observance of the Supper

Chapter 15 - The Christian Sabbath

* Ritchie affirms the Puritan doctrine of the Christian Sabbath and denies that it is lawful to observe man-made holy days (allowing for extraordinary days of fasting and thanksgiving)

Conclusion

This is a good book for the layman (ie., not scholarly but honestly and passionately written). I found several typos in it. I disagree with his understanding of the headcovering issue and his emphasis towards weekly observance of the Lord's Supper. But his effort to explain the necessity and importance of the regulative principle of worship is a valiant one and is much appreciated.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 15, 2007)

That _was_ pretty thorough. Thanks Andrew. Chris, I am indeed looking forward to the next installment. I enjoy the fruit of your labors on the Confessional Presbyterian.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2007)

ADKing said:


> That _was_ pretty thorough. Thanks Andrew.



You're welcome, Adam. BTW, here is the review from the RPI _Covenanter Witness_.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for your interest in the book brothers. It may interest you to know that I wrote it while I was off university due to illness. I had to drop out of my second year at uni, and things were looking very bleak as it did not look as if I would be able to return, but, in God's providence, He enabled me to write that book and I have since gone back to my studies.


----------

